# Deleted Cruze 3" straight pipe



## Kaiserdtm (Oct 12, 2017)

Recently deleted my 14 Cruze, decided I didn't just want to run a factory exhaust so I ordered a kit from Mandrel Bent and made up the missing pipe in between the crossmember and where the pre-fabbed kit came to out of some O'Reilly specials... it turns to 3" right at the front side of the SCR (where it used to be). Cars drones a little but honestly not noticeable with even the slightest bit of music on.


----------



## Kaiserdtm (Oct 12, 2017)

Here's a video of the start-up
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKDgEVq-oVs


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

Can you expound on this? thanks


----------

